# How to shorten draw length



## mdjohns300 (Dec 31, 2003)

I need to shorten my draw length about 1/4"...can this be done by putting an extra twist or two in my string? If so, how will this effect the other specs?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Depending on the length of the bo and the amount of twists in the string already the answer is NO. A couple twists isn' going to change anything. To get 1/4" you'll need more like 10-15 twists.

It is more than likely going to drop the peak weight of the bow a few pounds. Also the a2a will become shorter and the brace height possibly higher. Single cam bow means the nocking point will need readjusted. However, these are of little consequence when considering that you are setting the bow up to fit you better. In such cases I say the heck with bow specs.


----------



## j25hans (Nov 27, 2005)

Instead of removing twists from your string. Believe it or not the easiest way to get that much extra draw length would be to shorten your cable or add twists to it. Depending on the specs of your bow this may be enough to really mess up your other specs like ata, poundage and brace height. Wouldn't hurt to try though.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

j25hans said:


> Instead of removing twists from your string. Believe it or not the easiest way to get that much extra draw length would be to shorten your cable or add twists to it. Depending on the specs of your bow this may be enough to really mess up your other specs like ata, poundage and brace height. Wouldn't hurt to try though.


 Read the original question. He wants to shorten the draw length, not make it longer. And bow specs are not something written in stone. They are approximate measurements of where a bow performs the best. It's still more important to tweak one's draw length to fit and let the specs fall where they may.


----------



## j25hans (Nov 27, 2005)

My bad, excuse my last post, a SHORTER draw length can be obtained by lengthening the cable or removing twists, this will also increase ATA, and slightly decreases poundage. Keeping to the specs doesnt make that much of difference but shying away from them to much can definitely cause some problems. Just some stuff to keep in mind.


----------

